#   >   ,    1 7.7  1 8.1

## 44

,    1 7.7  1 8.1

----------


## BorisG

.  :Wink: 
  ,   ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> . 
>   ,   ...


 

 01   -

----------


## 44

> . 
>   ,   ...


     8

----------

?

----------


## LukVit

> ?

----------

? 
   ?

----------


## BorisG

> 8


 :Wow: 
  ,    ,   ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LukVit

> ? 
>    ?


    :    .

----------

47,40 
      47,40

----------

-           - 2.2    2.3     .      -           .
  ?

----------


## melekhin

> -           - 2.2    2.3     .      -           .
>   ?


  ,       -  3 ?   ,     ?

----------

> ,       -  3 ?   ,     ?


 1       (            )

      ( ):

 77    (      -    )

  2.3     -   .

    1 8 (    )      -        8.

    8   "" -       .

         -     (      )      ()     .

----------

2  () -      1,    .

----------

3   () -    (      /  )         (     ).

----------


## melekhin

> 1       (            )
> 
>       ( ):
> 
>  77    (      -    )
> 
>   2.3     -   .
> 
>     1 8 (    )      -        8.
> ...


,   ,  ...

----------


## kurti

> -           - 2.2    2.3     .      -           .
>   ?


         ""          -    ,              .
      ,   .         "".    . :yes:

----------


## melekhin

> ""          -    ,              .
>       ,   .         "".    .


     ,   : ", "        ,    ,  77  :Frown:

----------

2  .


  .

        ""

         "" -   ,   ,              ( "") -       ""    1  - " "      ,     "".


  -   ,        "",        "" -    ""   2  ""  "" () -         .


   ! -   ,   -   !

----------

> 2  .
> 
> 
>   .
> 
>         ""
> 
>          "" -   ,   ,              ( "") -       ""    1  - " "      ,     "".
> 
> ...


(    )
  ,            ,        + ,        3 ,       ,     ,    ,  ,     ,     1-     ,     2-    ,      3-     ...   ?      ?      ,      ? ;-)

----------

-1

    (    ) -   -2

       (      2    - ""  ""

       -2       -    

        -1  -    

   - 2 -     2 

   -2 ,  -  ( - 2,  - )


------------------------

               --   1  ""

     -  -2 (  2 )   - 2,    -

----------


## kurti

> 2  .
> 
> 
>   .
> 
>         ""
> 
>          "" -   ,   ,              ( "") -       ""    1  - " "      ,     "".
> 
> ...


.   ,       ,   ?    , ..       ,   ,        ,    *  2-* !,        .         .   ,          .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> (    )
>   ,            ,        + ,        3 ,       ,     ,    ,  ,     ,     1-     ,     2-    ,      3-     ...   ?      ?      ,      ? ;-)


  ?         ,      (   )   .           ,        .     .          , (     ,      ),        .       ,               .       ,            , ,    . :Big Grin:

----------

> .   ,       ,   ?    , ..       ,   ,        ,    *  2-* !,        .         .   ,          .


  ,          ?          (  ),     -    .

----------


## kurti

> ! -   ,   -   !


.



> -    .?


 -    ?  :Wink: 




> ?!


    ?




> ?


            "" . :Big Grin:

----------

.

----------

kurti!
    ,    ,          ,        :Wow: 
            -     ...     (      )?

----------


## kurti

> kurti!
>     ,    ,          ,       
>             -     ...     (      )?


     ?    ?       ,              .    8-      7-.

----------


## kurti

> .


    .   "   -   ." ( )

----------

> ?    ?       ,              .    8-      7-.


    ,           .             ?

----------


## kurti

> ,           .             ?


      . 0504036     .                   . :Wink:

----------

> . 0504036     .                   .


 ,    .   :Redface: 
         -          ,      -         .      ,    ?

----------


## kurti

> ,    .  
>          -          ,      -         .      ,    ?


  :Big Grin:        ,       .        ,         .  :Wink:          ( ,   )       . :Big Grin:

----------

, ,  101  105  ,      ,    .
    -   , ,  130405 -   , ,       /      , ,  ?         :Embarrassment:

----------


## kurti

> , ,  101  105  ,      ,    .
>     -   , ,  130405 -   , ,       /      , ,  ?


..........       ?

----------

:Smilie: 
       223    / ,   ..

----------

..            .             . 
   ..       ?
  ..         ?

         ..     ..         +,      .        ...   ...

----------

> ?
>   ..         ?


      ,     , ,   ,     ,   .



> +


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

 ,         .        (  ,      2011 ?)       -      ,   , ,   ,       .             .

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## M{}T

2009,   ,  -

----------

,    8.1,  ,             :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## M{}T

,     Ѩ    7,     )

----------

.    :
 1    (  ).    ,    .
 2  .     
 2  ..    

       .    ..     ...     .      , ,  .    .
              ...   ..           , ..     ...

----------

" "  -   ""

----------


## kurti

> 223    / ,   ..


   304.05   "".         . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> ..            .             . 
>    ..       ?
>   ..         ?


      ,                  ( )  ""          .     ?       ,               +  (    ).      ?

----------

7,7  8,1 (  )            ,        000  000   -    .

----------


## kurti

> 7,7  8,1 (  )            ,        000  000   -    .


....                    ,     =   .       ?

----------

?   :Wink:

----------


## M{}T

> 7,7  8,1 ( ** )            ,        000  000   -    .


   ?   ,     ""  ...

----------

. 
   000   ,       .

----------


## M{}T

?!  -  ?

----------

,      1 7,7  8,1

----------


## favia

...     ? ?   ?    ...
     ...  :Frown:

----------


## kurti

> ...     ? ?   ?    ...
>      ...


  :Frown:       .    , ..     -  .       7.7,    7.7  ,    ?   -  .  ,  ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ,     Ѩ    7,     )


M{}T,         :Big Grin:   ,   -   7- . ?    ,        . ,   . :Wink:

----------


## M{}T

> M{}T,          ,   -   7- . ?    ,        . ,   .

----------


## favia

...    ..    ..          ..   .. 
        (  )   (  )    (    )        ...

    ...

 ..           ,    ..    

** 
  .       , -

----------


## BorisG

> 


  .   . 
 ,  ?

----------

> .   . 
>  ,  ?


       ,          -     :Redface:

----------


## kurti

> ...    ..    ..          ..   .. 
>         (  )   (  )    (    )        ...
> 
>     ...
> 
>  ..           ,    ..    
> 
> ** 
>   .       , -


   ,  ,      .      .             ,        7.7 (17  18)       .        :Redface:   :Wink:

----------


## favia

> ,  ,      .      .             ,        7.7 (17  18)       .


   .. (    ) 
   .. 
    .
      69 292.  
          .
            .

----------


## diamkms

.   ?

----------


## diamkms

1.0.13.1  .
,        .
 .      7.7   :Smilie: .    .
      ,      "     " .

----------

-         ,        .               15

----------


## melekhin

?              ...

----------


## kurti

> .. (    ) 
>    .. 
>     .
>       69 292.  
>           .
>             .


         ,        "  "  "  "               ,    "   ".

----------


## melekhin

,    ,              !       ,      ,  ...

----------


## setol

!          ,     .  ,          / .     ?

----------


## LukVit

> !          ,     .  ,          / .     ?


            ,  .

----------


## kurti

> ,  .


....       ,               . :Wink:

----------


## melekhin

> ,    ,              !       ,      ,  ...


        ...

----------


## diamkms

,     .

----------


## setol

*LukVit, kurti*  ,  .

----------


## kurti

> *LukVit, kurti*  ,  .


  :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> ,     .


....              ,            .....,          ,         :Wow:

----------

> !          ,     .  ,          / .     ?


   -   ,    ,          -       :Wink:

----------

> 


 *kurti*, ,         ?     :yes:

----------


## Zuzya

:Frown:        ,  302.19.1,       ... :Frown:   ?       ?  ...

----------

> ,  302.19.1,       ...  ?


  :     -   ,      (  );  ,          -   ,        --

     ,     ,  ,        ,    -     :yes: 



> ?  ...


   ,   * -     -*   :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> *kurti*, ,         ?


 -        :Smilie:           -  .     8-      ,   7-.

----------


## kurti

> ,  302.19.1,       ...  ?       ?  ...


...    ,           .      ,                ,    ,            ..... :Wow:

----------

> ...    ,           .


           ,       -     -       :yes:

----------


## kurti

> ,       -     -


, .....      ,   7-       ,   1  2    ,       . :yes:

----------


## Zuzya

...... :Smilie:

----------


## favia

..   :
1)          (50, 30,2, 60 )      ..            ...
2)         ..      :    ( );  : 41)      !
     ...     ..               ,      

   8  ,     ?

----------


## kurti

> ..   :
> 1)          (50, 30,2, 60 )      ..            ...
> 2)         ..      :    ( );  : 41)      !
>      ...     ..               ,      
> 
>    8  ,     ?


1.  8-          .         .
2.                        .

----------

> 1.  8-          .         .
> 2.                        .


         ,            ..   ,          . (    , ..  3   )

----------


## favia

:
1. 1  2,  , 1     .

2.2  3,  .
   :
1.2  1, 1
2.2  1, 2
3. 2  1, 3

   1,2,3     (    ,    2   ,      )...

----------


## kurti

> (    , ..  3   )


  :Hmm:  ,   ,     . :Redface:

----------

, !!!  :yes:  ,       ,      ,        ,         :Big Grin: 
    -        ,   ??? ,    :
1)    7.7    (,    , TXZR090810),         
2)   8.1    * -     ...*
3)   **        , ..   .
4)      ,      
5)  ,     
6)   -    :Frown: 

   ?  :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> :
> 1. 1  2,  , 1     .
> 
> 2.2  3,  .
>    :
> 1.2  1, 1
> 2.2  1, 2
> 3. 2  1, 3
> 
>    1,2,3     (    ,    2   ,      )...


 8-        (),      .

----------


## melekhin

> -        ,   ???
> 
>    ?


       ,      !     ,      ,     ,   ...

----------

!
    ""          .      ?

----------

, ,  .        ,        * - *

----------

, !!!
         ,          :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

      -        :Wow:       206  -    :yes:

----------


## melekhin

7.7   205.03  401.01  
"   ",   8   ,       ?

----------


## melekhin

,       - ?     :Smilie:          8 ?

----------


## melekhin

,        ,      ,        ,       ,    ,         ,     ,      ,         " ",    ,       ...  ,          !!!

----------


## kurti

> ,        ,      ,        ,       ,    ,         ,     ,      ,         " ",    ,       ...  ,          !!!


     -  , .    ,          .       ,   " "   .

----------


## kurti

> ,       - ?             8 ?


  :Big Grin:       .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

> 7.7   205.03  401.01  
> "   ",   8   ,       ?


     205.03  , .             .

----------


## kurti

> , !!!
>          ,         
> 
>       -             206  -


 ,   "".         .     ,      .               2  -,        "" .    ,   -,    .   ,    ,   ....

----------


## melekhin

> 205.03  , .             .


 **       401.01,    205.03.00

----------


## melekhin

> .     .


      ,     =)

----------


## melekhin

> -  , .    ,          .       ,   " "   .


 ..!!!    ,   ..  ...
  ,       ,   201       ?

----------


## kurti

> ..!!!    ,   ..  ...
>   ,       ,   201       ?


 201.01  201.04  !

----------


## melekhin

,    201.01,        ... 

,          ( )

----------


## kurti

> ,    201.01,        ...


 ....    ,      ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> ,          ( )


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   "".         .


   ,            :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ,


 :Big Grin:   -   .       ?        ,       ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

, -     ?    ?       .         ?     "  "    ,      1,      .... .

----------


## melekhin

> , -     ?    ?       .         ?     "  "    ,      1,      .... .


       ,    ,       ,     0001        ,  , ...

----------

> **       401.01,    205.03.00


        205.03   ?    ,    401.01.    .     .    ,    .

----------


## melekhin

> 205.03   ?    ,    401.01.    .     .    ,    .


   ,   ,   ? :Smilie:            !

----------


## melekhin

> 205.03   ?    ,    401.01.    .     .    ,    .


..        ?  , ,    ,     : , ...

----------


## melekhin

> " "   .


 ?
    30  2008*. N*148
 :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

> ?
>     30  2008*. N*148


  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ,    ,       ,     0001        ,  , ...


...     ,   ,     .    ,          ,       ,  -      ,     .  :yes:

----------


## kurti

, ,      0504805,     :    (304.04.310 - 101.)    ,      ,              .... 7-          ,       ,    ...    ,                "",     "" - ""   .   ?          0504210 "     "?     -?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArchiDevil

> 0504210 "     "?     -?


Ÿ 3     -  .    ,         .       7.7...        8.2        .

----------


## Lenushka

,     1 8.1    2007.07  :Frown:

----------


## kurti

> Ÿ 3     -  .    ,         .       7.7...        8.2        .


...   :Hmm:  .                 ?

----------

,       **  ,       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 



> ()
> ...
> 	// 3- 
> 	  = "_" 
> ...
> // **


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## ArchiDevil

> ...   .                 ?


   ...     ,     .     1.0.12.2     (8.2.10.77).   ).

----------

> 1.0.12.2


          - 1.0.13.1

----------


## ArchiDevil

> - 1.0.13.1


 8.2   .   8.1.       ).    1.0.14 .

----------


## melekhin

> 205.03   ?    ,    401.01.    .     .    ,    .


    17,18   ...
      _

----------


## melekhin

> ...


!!
       !!!
   (   )       ,      .     ,       ,  ().         ,     ,    ;-)

----------


## kurti

.               201.02,  3.     ?

----------


## melekhin

> .               201.02,  3.     ?


:  ,     ...           ,   ,

----------


## melekhin

> :  ,     ...           ,   ,


 )))

----------


## kurti

> :  ,     ...           ,   ,


        3.201.02,   2.201.01, ..  .    3,    2.

----------


## kurti

> )))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> 3.201.02,   2.201.01, ..  .    3,    2.


....      .    " ".   . :Big Grin:

----------


## glbuh7

> ,    ,   ,   .


   ?

----------

> ?


  ,     ?

----------


## Gullon

> :     -   ,     isq-su (  );  ,        Buy-exe 4.0 -   ,        --
> 
>      ,     ,  ,        Gullon-eu/ru,    -    
> 
> 
>    ,   * -      Gullon-eu/ru -*


    !       !!!        ?    ,  ???

----------


## melekhin

> !       !!!        ?    ,  ???


 ,  ,      77      8   ...

----------


## kurti

-.   ,   ,        ?   ,    8-        3   2         , .       3    2           2.     2  ,      3,       .     ,      ?           ?    1?

----------


## kurti

...         :Wow:        .     1,  ,   .       .  :Big Grin:

----------

, , ,         ?
  , , ,    "      (303 04)",       ,   .  : 224-310-320-340.

 " "       .        .    ,      290?  :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

> , , ,         ?
>   , , ,    "      (303 04)",       ,   .  : 224-310-320-340.
> 
>  " "       .        .    ,      290?


   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

290 ,     "      (303 04)",            :Wink:

----------


## melekhin

,    127   ?
  304.05 ,

----------


## kurti

> ,    127   ?
>   304.05 ,


  :Smilie:    ""    " "   "     "       :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

8-  !!!      ,     ,    ""   :Cool:

----------


## melekhin

> ""    " "   "     "


  =)

----------


## kurti

> =)


   -  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 290 ,     "      (303 04)",


kurti, -  :Love: 
 :yes: 

** , ,    -       (, 220101  ,  , ,         )  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> kurti, - 
> 
> 
> ** , ,    -       (, 220101  ,  , ,         )


      220101       ?    . :Wink:

----------

> 220101       ?    .


    ,  ,   -    :Big Grin: 

P.S. !   ,     -      ,

----------


## melekhin

> -


,  ,       ,     ...

----------


## melekhin

> -


    =\

----------


## kurti

> ,  ,   -   
> 
> P.S. !   ,     -      ,


  :Smilie:          ,    ,  ,    :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> =\


  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

.        .     -    ?  .....     .        .   8-   -. 4-    105  101 .     , .       .         .   :Frown:

----------


## Ageres

.

----------

-    8.2


....(211)}:     ()

..     
    ?

----------


## kurti

> .


   ,     .....      ,       ,     ,      .     :Big Grin:

----------

8.1?     8.2?

----------


## kurti

> 8.1?     8.2?


   8.2    ,    8.1   . :yes:

----------

,       ,  -     .     ,  ,    ,      :Big Grin: 
  -   ,   -      :Wow: 
()  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## M{}T

> ,       ,  -     .     ,  ,    ,     
>   -   ,   -     
> ()  ?


  ,  ""     : 101.06, 101.07     20000 ,        , 101.04, 101.09 -  3000.        ,  ,    , ,     3000,   20000,         ,            ,  .  ,        . .
    3000 .,      ,   , ..  .   ,   (   ),    .  ,      ,    ""   )

----------

*M{}T*,  ,     ,         :Big Grin:       .
    2.       -  !!!   :Wow:  -   101   1900 .             ,         1        21 (      " 2010"   :Big Grin: ).
-  ,        (   21)  .             -   :  ?        ,  -???   :Embarrassment:

----------


## M{}T

> *M{}T*,  ,     ,              .
>     2.       -  !!!   -   101   1900 .             ,         1        21 (      " 2010"  ).
> *-  ,        (   21)  .             -   :  ?        ,  -???*


,    -   (   . . .    ).     ,      , -   ,  , ,     3000 ,   21 .    1.0.14

----------


## Zuzya

. . 8.    ,      ,   .     ,     ( )...       ,   ...    ...  ... :Frown:

----------

> ,    -   (   . . .    ).     ,      , -   ,  , ,     3000 ,   21 .    1.0.14


,    .
** ,   *         (401.01.172)*,   - ** .
.
**   :Frown:  ,     21   ...       ,   ,   .

P.S.     -        0504210 (     )?

----------


## M{}T

> ,    .
> ** ,   *         (401.01.172)*,   - ** .
> .
> **   ,     21   ...       ,   ,   .
> 
> P.S.     -        0504210 (     )?


  ,       ,       .   0504210 -

----------

:Smilie: 
 -        ?  :yes:

----------


## melekhin

> -        ?


  ,  ?

----------


## Alexey2010

> ,  ?


    ,  1  ,  ,  -  :   ,   .    ?

----------

-1  :yes: 
 ,     -1   ???         "/"       XML-...

  , ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## melekhin

6-     1,

----------


## Alexey2010

> 6-     1,


 -   (   -00395M00.VPG)

----------

,    .
    7  8?   ,    .
    ,        7  8  500 ..
    .    ?

----------


## M{}T

> ,    .
>     7  8?   ,    .
>     ,        7  8  500 ..
>     .    ?


         .    ,         7?

----------

,       7  8-.      ~ 1,5 Gb

----------


## M{}T

> ,       7  8-.      ~ 1,5 Gb


,       .      .     ,     ,    .

----------


## melekhin



----------


## melekhin

100    !

----------


## M{}T

> 100    !


  :Wink:

----------


## melekhin



----------


## M{}T

> 


  ?    ?

----------

> ,       .      .     ,     ,    .


700       ( )

----------


## M{}T

> 700       ( )


       ,     ,  500  -   .   ,        900         ,     15    ,    ,    :Wink:   ,  -    ... )))

----------


## Ed2005

!  :Smilie: 
      8-.  :Wink:  
   8      :
         .          , ,  , ..            (, )       ""    , ,   ,         .
      1,              (,  )           (, , )   "",       (, )      /   ,   , ,        "".
   ,   2 :
1.     (  ,    ..)      (         ,      )?     -  .
2.                 ,     .
, -         .

 ,    2007.07  8 .   ,    2005.12.

----------


## setol

,      /  .
   2005.12    .

----------


## Ed2005

2005.12.
  / - ,   ,   . , ,          ,     ,    .
  ,     .
.

----------


## favia

.     .     .             .           " "

----------


## lbert

> , ,  , ..            (, )       ""    , ,   ,         .


 ,             (     )           .        .

----------


## Ed2005

.  :Smilie: 
 ,   .

----------


## lbert

> ,   .


 , ?

----------


## Ed2005

,  ,  .       ,    ,      , .  :Wink:

----------


## Ed2005

,  .  :Frown:   -      3

----------


## Zuzya

(  -    ),         , ...  :yes:

----------


## Ed2005

- , , ,                           .              .
           8.

----------

3000 .  17.7    ,      2010 ,     ,      10104 .     10104 ,    ,  "     ".  ?

----------


## adeich

> 3000 .  17.7    ,      2010 ,     ,      10104 .     10104 ,    ,  "     ".  ?


 .   , .....

----------

. "   ",   :   ""  "",            15 000,  15000( ).

----------


## GAI

7.7   8    "  /",    .    ,       . .
      ?     . !

----------

.

----------


## GAI

!

 .

   1       .
     ,   .

----------


## Zuzya

...   :Frown:         ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GAI

" ",      .

----------


## Zuzya

,     ... :Wink:

----------


## adeich

> ,     ...


          7.7 :Smilie: .   ,       .   ,   ,  , .....))))))))))

  . (  )   ,  8-

----------


## Zuzya

, !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Zuzya

> 7.7.   ,       .   ,   ,  , .....))))))))))


 :Frown: ...   ...   - "   !" :Frown:

----------


## Lacrimosa

!    77  82.  .   ,   7   .   ,        ?

----------


## frost66

,      :             .    ,  .     ?    7.7     -    .         .     8.2.  ,    .       - .    - ,        .      .    ?

----------


## dreemy_girl

..

----------


## dreemy_girl

..))    "",        ..
     - - ..
  ,     ..
  -  ..

----------


## dreemy_girl

,    , ..,  ,    ..

----------


## adeich

> ...   ...   - "   !"



,    ,  .

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,        7-  8.2.  7 ,    .            .    :       7-  8??

----------

n    ,  :
-     (  )
-          (    ) ,

----------


## Zuzya

> ,    ,  .


,  - ...      ,       ... :Smilie:

----------


## dunpil

> .


     -              .

----------


## adeich

> :       7-  8??

----------


## Natalyagrom

..    ..    ,          /..      ?

----------


## adeich

> ...          /..      ?


   .
      .   ""  -  ,

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ..        )) 
        ,      6   1100,   6600.         ,    7.        .  ,      ,  . ,   ,    ..
   . ,           ,      ,    ,           ... ???

----------


## Natalyagrom

.          .   ?      7?    ?

----------


## dunpil

> , ..        )) 
>         ,      6   1100,   6600.         ,    7.        .  ,      ,  . ,   ,    ..
>    . ,           ,      ,    ,           ... ???


     (       "  "  "  "):
1)        " ",      ,       1.     1,       (    ).        (   ).
2)    3000,     ( ) -    " ",       (           ).

----------


## dunpil

> .          .   ?      7?    ?


     ,

----------


## Natalyagrom

!!!

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,     ,    7-  ,          1?         , ,    ...

----------


## adeich

> , ,     ,    7-  ,          1?         , ,    ...


      " ",

----------


## Natalyagrom

....        ,   ?       ,   .. -  ,          ... ,   .

----------


## adeich

> ... ,   .


  .
   (.416,   ) - "    3000  20000            ** __ ,        * 1*."

----------

7  8         .

----------

7  645

----------


## adeich

> 7  645


    ,

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,     .    7-  8.         ,     ,      ,   .  :
           .

----------

.   -       ,          .     ,     20000       .

----------


## Natalyagrom

!!

----------

7.7   645  ,  8.2 ...       ,    !!        .     !!!             ?
        ,   
 ()    ""

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,          8  8?    ,     ??

----------


## Zuzya

> , ,          8  8?    ,     ??


  Convert...      ... :yes:

----------


## Natalyagrom

!!  ))

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,    8   8.         -     ().   .      ??

----------


## Natalyagrom

,     (, )      ?     (  7-)     .
  .       ?  7-   ,      ,   8   ...     ??

----------


## Natalyagrom

..     ,    ....         201,       ... ,       201   ??   ??

----------


## iramir

"  /    (201 01,07)"     "",   "   /"     (   ).

----------


## Zuzya

.   7.7.  ,   8.2.  5-10  .. ... ...        (  ,   )...      :Frown:

----------

> .   7.7.  ,   8.2.  5-10  .. ... ...        (  ,   )...


8.2     "  ".          "".                   .  
  77          . 
  77       ,  82 -    .

----------


## Zuzya

> 8.2     "  ".          "".                   .  
>   77          . 
>   77       ,  82 -    .


!!! !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Zuzya

> !!! !!!


 ...... ,       46    -  .,   ...      ....  .    / 47 . ..        .....  /.    ...      .   " ", ...        ... ... ... :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

...  ...,  . 36, . 24...    "" ,     35...          ,   ...  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ......      .   " ", ...        ... ... ...


-    .       "  ".
       ?

----------


## Zuzya

> -    .       "  ".
>        ?


         ......      ...

----------

> ......      ...


,        -  .     (          )     .

         -       .      .

----------


## Rat1972

> 77          .


   ,        ...

----------


## Zuzya

> ,        ...



 ...      ...     .  ,   ...     ...   ...  ... ... ... :Frown:

----------


## Severaynin

?

----------


## Zuzya

> ?


      , ..      ... :Redface:

----------


## Severaynin

> , ..      ...


 

  /1
  /2
  /3

----------


## Severaynin

/1 


  /2
  /3

----------

77  644  :


__
  ?

----------

...

----------

?            -     .    8.1  8.2. - !!!!

----------

> ?            -     .    8.1  8.2. - !!!!


   -?     644      .

----------


## Zuzya

> -?     644      .


  644... :Wink: ...    ...(   )..   ... :yes:

----------

8-  ?  1.0.19   (  )    ._
 :Smilie:

----------


## Zuzya

...   ... :yes:

----------

645   8.2   ?

----------

> 645   8.2   ?


 ....

----------

7.7  8.2
-        (       ),   
-        105.06
     ?

----------

> 7.7  8.2
> -        (       ),   
> -        105.06
>      ?


 ,     .      .
         "  ,     .

----------

644 
  8.2  1.0.22
    (    )        "    "
:
     101.02:
	  -: 14*170*473,80
	  -: 1,000
	  -: 0,00
	  -: 0,000
 ..   101  104 ...

----------


## dunpil

**,     20.06.2011,  644   .        Users.v8.1c.ru

----------

...
   ?
 :Redface:

----------

> 644 
>   8.2  1.0.22
> :
>      101.02:
> 	  -: 14*170*473,80
> 	  -: 1,000
> 	  -: 0,00
> 	  -: 0,000
>  ..   101  104 ...


  ,

----------


## Zuzya

> 644 
>   8.2  1.0.22


     1.0.22......  ,   ... :yes:

----------


## Natalyagrom

-,   .     .      ,              .    ,   ,          ,   ..   ,       (),    ...   ???         .    ..((
    8.2 -   7

----------


## Natalyagrom

> -,   .     .      ,              .    ,   ,          ,   ..   ,       (),    ...   ???         .    ..((
>     8.2 -   7


  ,    ,   , ,    0,  ,     1,  2,  ..   ,    .  ,  ...     ?

----------

